# how many Dubia Roaches do i need



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

ok i have one bearded dragon and i want to start breeding Dubia Roaches how many should i get just to leave and let them breed? what size do i get if i want them to breed ; not to feed ? and how long will it take b4 i tsrat to feed them off?n ty


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

whould this do? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dubia-Roaches...ders_Insects&hash=item41595750c4#ht_500wt_922


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you'd prolly want about 100ish adults, the one in that picture is a female names have wings 

shove them into a RUB and feed them things + put egg cartons in there, leave for about a year = YAY LOTS OF ROACHES  

yeah, its kinda slow, but if you dont wait you'll slow the roach production down


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> you'd prolly want about 100ish adults, the one in that picture is a female names have wings
> 
> shove them into a RUB and feed them things + put egg cartons in there, leave for about a year = YAY LOTS OF ROACHES
> 
> yeah, its kinda slow, but if you dont wait you'll slow the roach production down


do u have a link (i onlky have one BD so not need LOADS) (BUT MIGHT BE GETTING A AWD in oct  )


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html

Nice guide, with lots of pics  -scroll down btw  they are 3rd post-

Basically, its the more you have, the faster they'll breed -dur- if you start with 10 it'll take quite a long time


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html
> 
> Nice guide, with lots of pics  -scroll down btw  they are 3rd post-
> 
> Basically, its the more you have, the faster they'll breed -dur- if you start with 10 it'll take quite a long time


ok ty


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Just remember that dubia are very slow at reproducing when compared with turkistan or lobster roaches.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

I would get 70 females and 30 males. Leave them for 6 months so they hit a full cycle and it'll become sustainable that way!!! Males are a bit wimpey so expect to purchase a couple in the 6 month perioid, females live a lot longer so u should have no issues.


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

the more you get and the more sizes you start with the quicker your colony will be up and running. Where abouts are you? there are loads for sale in the food classified section.


----------

